# furminator good/bad???



## bev145 (Jul 1, 2009)

A friend on mine who shows her dogs has recommended the furminator to me, as I was telling her how much my siberian husky is moulting at the moment!!!
However when I went on the internet I found mixed reviews. 
Does anyone have one?? 
Are they suitable for my dog??
Or does anyone have any other grooming tools they would recommend?
Thanks in advance, Bev,x,x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

From what I've heard they are absolutely brilliant - no good for Bichons though. :laugh: A friend on another forum got one for her GSD's and she rates them highly.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought one and my dog hated it.

My friend has a Eurasier which is a similar coat to the Husky i think and she LOVES hers


----------



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

My mum has one for her labradoodle and it's great! He still sheds but nowhere near like what he used to. Obviously my mum's dog is a different breed to yours but i'm sure it will work. There was a thread about it a few weeks ago and everyone seemed to rave about it.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one i use it on my Border Collies and its fab.
Just go careful, have seen nasty skin from the overuse of these, once a week is MORE than enough and just use it gently, and not for too long in the same place


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a moult master which is a slightly cheaper version of the Furminator, I love it!!
The first time I used it, so much hair came out, now it's hardly any, though he's moulting quite a bit recently, so giving him a good brush every week.
x


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

i had the small one for my cat as he had longish thick fur and it got a bit knotty he wasn't keenon it but it did a good job


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The furminator is the best thing I ever bought for Henrick, it takes all the dead hair out and I only need to brush him once a week now.


----------



## bev145 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, will definately go and get one then,
My lounge looks like a scene from a western movie at the moment, with all the tumbleweed like fur rolling around!!!!
It doesn't seem to matter how many times a day I brush her the fur just keeps falling out :cursing:
Thanks again, bev,x


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I use one and they are good but i find a shedding blade is less damaging to the coat. With overuse the Furminator can break the hair and cause thin areas.

Saying that, for my pugs (as i dont show them) it is a great tool but if you show your dogs be a little careful and gentle


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

bev145 said:


> Thanks, will definately go and get one then,
> My lounge looks like a scene from a western movie at the moment, with all the tumbleweed like fur rolling around!!!!
> It doesn't seem to matter how many times a day I brush her the fur just keeps falling out :cursing:
> Thanks again, bev,x


Hi Bev, if it is undercoat and undercoat rake may be better, you will disapear in a puff of hair but they will rake out all the loose hair. The furminator generally deals better with single coated dogs in my opinion.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i love it Mine have odd coats i think its classed as broken coat and it works wonders with them. Zebs coat is much more malamute in places and it gets all the dead hair out and saves me having to hoover 20 times a day to get rid of hair


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

peppapug said:


> Hi Bev, if it is undercoat and undercoat rake may be better, you will disapear in a puff of hair but they will rake out all the loose hair. The furminator generally deals better with single coated dogs in my opinion.


Can you tell me how you know if your dog is a single coated breed (sorry if thats a really silly question), is Henrick a single coated dog?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GSDs are usually double coated - thick warm underfur with longer hairs over the top. Especially noticed after moults - on the hindquarters, if the owner hasn't groomed away the old coat, you get clumps and woolly bits


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Brilliant on my Rotts - there's a list of breeds which they arent suitable for on the Furminator website


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i have the furminator and a shedding blade..shedding blade wins it for me

juliex


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

*Dog Breeds Recommended for the FURminator deShedding Tool*
(Some breeds have coat textures that vary between individual dogs. These breeds are noted with an *. Not all dogs in these breeds shed. If your dog sheds, the FURminator deShedding Tool will work on your dog.)

Affenpinscher
Afghan Hound
Airedale Terrier
Akita
Alaskan Klee Kai
Alaskan Malamute
American Bulldog*
American Eskimo Dog
American Pit Bull Terrier*
American Staffordshire Terrier
Anatolian Shepherd
Australian Cattle Dog
Australian Kelpie
Australian Shepherd Dog
Australian Terrier
Balkan Hound
Basenji
Basset Hound
Beagle*
Bearded Collie
Belgian Griffon
Belgian Malinois
Belgian Shepherd
Belgian Tervueren
Bernese Mountain Dog
Black and Tan Coonhound*
Black Russian Terrier
Bloodhound
Blue Heeler
Border Collie
Border Terrier
Boston Terrier*
Bouvier des Flandres
Boxer*
Borzoi
Briard
Brittany Spaniel
Brussels Griffon
Bull Terrier*
Bullmastiff
Cairn Terrier
Canaan Dog
Cane Corso
Cardigan Welsh Corgi
Catahula Leopard Dog
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
Chesapeake Bay Retriever
Chihuahua*
Chinook
Chow Chow
Clumber Spaniel
Cocker Spaniel
Collie
Dachshund*
Dalmatian*
Deerhound
Doberman Pinscher*
English Bulldog*
English Foxhound*
English Mastiff
English Setter
English Springer Spaniel
English Toy Spaniel
Eskimo Dog
Field Spaniel
Finnish Spitz
Flat-Coated Retriever
French Bulldog*
French Mastiff
German Shepherd Dog
German Shorthaired Pointer*
German Wirehaired Pointer
Giant Schnauzer
Glen of Imaal Terrier
Golden Retriever
Gordon Setter
Great Dane
Great Pyrenees
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Greyhound
Harrier Beagle
Ibizan Hound*
Irish Setter
Irish Terrier
Irish Wolfhound
Italian Greyhound*
Jack Russell Terrier
Japanese Chin*
Japanese Spitz
Kai Dog
Keeshond
Kuvasz
Labrador Retriever
Lakeland Terrier
Leonberger
Lhasa Apso*
Manchester Terrier
Miniature Bull Terrier
Miniature Pinscher
Miniature Schnauzer
Munsterlander
Neapolitan Mastiff
Newfoundland
Norfolk Terrier
Norwegian Elkhound
Norwich Terrier
Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever
Old English Sheepdog
Otterhound
Papillion
Parson Jack Russell Terrier
Pekingese*
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Petit Basset Griffon Vandéen
Pharaoh Hound*
Polish Lowland Sheepdog
Pomeranian
Pug
Rat Terrier
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Rottweiler
Saint Bernard
Saluki
Samoyed
Schipperke
Scottish Deerhound
Scottish Terrier
Sealyham Terrier
Shar Pei*
Shetland Sheepdog
Shiba Inu
Shih Tzu*
Siberian Husky
Silky Terrier*
Skye Terrier
Spinone Italian
Smooth Fox Terrier*
Staffordshire Bull Terrier*
Standard Schnauzer
Sussex Spaniel
Tibetan Mastiff
Tibetan Spaniel
Toy Fox Terrier*
Tibetan Terrier
Vizsla
Weimaraner
Welsh Springer Spaniel
Welsh Terrier
West Highland White Terrier
Whippet
Wire Fox Terrier
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Yorkshire Terrier*

--------------------------------------
Cat breeds *NOT* recommended for the Furminator:
*Balinese
Bombay
Cornish Rex
Devon Rex
European Burmese
Havana Brown
Javanese
Korat
LaPerm
Oriental
Ragamuffin
Singapura *
Sphynx
Tiffany-Chantilly
Turkish Angora
Turkish Van
York Chocolate*

No mention of Siamese - if Oriental is on there, I would say Siamese too.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

No good for Goldendoodles or very curly coats can rip the hair out from the roots.hmy:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No good for Goldendoodles or very curly coats can rip the hair out from the roots.hmy:


Yes...... I notice Poodles, Bedlington Terriers and a few other non-shedding breeds aren't listed.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

We have one for our 3 Mals and its fab, just don't go too mad with it cos it is addictive!


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

I bought one when my boy started blowing his coat and it was amazing!!

You can get them from pet shops but miles cheaper on ebay 

I've heard though that they can shear the guard hairs so just don't over do it


----------

